# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  التعليق على قرار وزير العدل رقم 8310 / 2008

## المحمدي

*التعليق على قرار وزير العدل رقم 8310 / 2008 بتنظيم اجراءات المادة 47 من قانون التحكيم 27 / 1994*

----------

